# FreeBSD US export compliance (ECCN)



## mailash (Apr 29, 2010)

HI,
 I am have a product that uses FreeBSD as the OS on a server and software on it. FreeBSD has encyrption so I was wondering is I need to get an ECCN or am I exempt from it. My program does not introduce any new encryption, only uses what FreeBSD has.

thanks,
A


----------



## ondra_knezour (Apr 29, 2010)

There was *USA_RESIDENT* make knob, which was removed. 

From FreeBSD Handbook



> 14.4 DES, Blowfish, MD5, and Crypt
> Parts rewritten and updated by Bill Swingle.
> 
> Every user on a UNIX system has a password associated with their account. It seems obvious that these passwords need to be known only to the user and the actual operating system. In order to keep these passwords secret, they are encrypted with what is known as a â€œone-way hashâ€, that is, they can only be easily encrypted but not decrypted. In other words, what we told you a moment ago was obvious is not even true: the operating system itself does not really know the password. It only knows the encrypted form of the password. The only way to get the â€œplain-textâ€ password is by a brute force search of the space of possible passwords.
> ...



OpenSSL implements IDEA amongs others patented technologies, which can be disabled with *WITH_IDEA* make knob. 

From /usr/src/openssl/README



> PATENTS
> -------
> 
> Various companies hold various patents for various algorithms in various
> ...


----------



## fronclynne (May 1, 2010)

If you're actually planning on exporting computers to restricted countries (Syria, Iran, NorK, etc etc) either feign ignorance and cry a lot when _They_ come to lock you up, or hire a (really) good lawyer.  I don't think the export restrictions apply in most countries, and even if they do, shipping the media separately might buy you enough time to flee to the woods of Alabama* and take up a life as a moonshiner.

If you can contract it out to have it shipped from magical Canadia-land you will probably never have to think about it again.

*Personally, I'm heading for Mississippi, so don't you even think about hornin' in on my territory, buddy.


----------

